# XSL Include



## CelikBlek (14. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mehrere XSL-Dateien (XSL-FO), die x-beliebige PDFs erstellen. Nun möchte ich eine Zentrale XSL-Datei in dem ich templates und Tabellen definiere indem alle anderen über include zugreifen können. Z. B. Wenn ich den Header ändere will ich nur den zentralen XSL anfassen.

Wie kann ich das realisieren? 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## byte (14. Mrz 2006)

Import oder Include als Top-Level Element:


```
<xsl:stylesheet ...>
  <xsl:import href="modul1.xsl" />
  <xsl:import href="modul2.xsl" />
  ...
</xsl:stylesheet>
```

Beim Import haben die Templateregeln der importierten Stylesheets niedrigere Priorität als die Regeln des Stylesheets selbst. Bei Include gibts so Stylesheet Level, aber da weiss ich nix genaueres drüber.


----------



## CelikBlek (14. Mrz 2006)

ok so weit habe ich. problem habe ich nur dabei einen template aufzurufen, den ich in der oberen klasse definiert habe. wie mache ich das?


----------



## CelikBlek (14. Mrz 2006)

Habs hinbekommen Danke.


----------

